# My new 180L fishcam tank



## Photosbykev (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi, I've just finished, or at least stopped adding to, my first 180L tank. It's small in comparison to a lot of the tanks I'm seeing here, I think I'm getting paranoid about my size but I don't have room for anything larger.

It is a community tank with an external Eheim filtration system. The reason for putting it together, other than the pleasure of watching the fish, was to feed my passion for computer gadgets. So the tank has two webcams fitted, water temperature monitoring, remote control of the lighting and an unique burping frog 









I'm not sure if this image is acceptable, if it isn't please let me know and I will remove it immediately.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very cool


----------

